# Drum stick question.



## Alan Sweet (Aug 9, 2015)

(Not KFC or Bojangles, @Kevin, )

Does anyone have any experience turning drum sticks? Some one has asked me if I could turn some for him. I said I could but that I did not know anything about the specifics of drum sticks so they would have to experiment with me.

But, does anyone have insight into these things? He and his girl keep talking about a guy near here in Birmingham that turned cherry drum sticks but was secretive about how he processed them. He died awhile back and his drum sticks now sell for $60-70 a pair.

Any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

I have turned a few pair but I am certainly not a drumstick maker expert. Not even close. I used to could use them much better than make them. Hickory is the most popular choice followed by maple then oak. I have never liked oak drumsticks. I prefer hickory for rock and maple for jazz (for the most part depending on dynamics of the song). I have never used cherry sticks that I am aware of. 

Obviously the blanks you start with must be kiln dried and stable. I have several hundred actual hickory drumstick blanks if you want some. I got them from a guy who bought them when a drumstick manufacturer went out of business. I bought them for my son because he said he wanted to make drumsticks. He never got into it so I still have them. 

As far as the secret process of the guy I can't imagine what he could do to a cherry blank to make it a better piece of wood for a drumstick. Stabilizing would make them way too heavy. Kiln drying the blanks that are cut from the most stable art of the tree (closer to the bark than the pith) is about all you can do that I can think of, but again, I am not a drumstick maker so I am sure there's a lot more to it than I realize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2015)

Well I turn hair sticks. Lol. Actually my wife's uncle is out drummer and another drummer in the church is a guy I grew up with and they have asked me to make some. I did make a couple out of hickory. Don't know how cherry would withstand the beating. Off course the drummers in out church can get crazy. There is a good YouTube video (somewhere) that I watch a few times. I've made a couple sets and they turned out good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 9, 2015)

@Kevin, That is good to know. If you would be willing to part with say a dozen blanks, I would be glad to have them to experiment with. Let me know what you want for them.

I was thinking about going into B'ham and check a very popular music shop. I've been told they top of the line sticks. I see on the web they are making them out of carbon fiber and asking around $60 a pair. 

I've got some really straight grain cherry I picked up a couple years ago. Absolutely no character. I'll try cutting some blanks and see if what Chip has to say. 

Experimenting takes time and patience, so lets see.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

PM your address and I will get them to you. The hardest part for me was getting them close in size and shape. And none of these blanks are matched, so trying to get two close to the same pitch is very difficult. Here's what they look like.





P.S. These are all considered seconds not premium grade billets so they are perfect for practicing making them before stepping up to premium grade blanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I've made a couple sets and they turned out good.



Pairs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> PM your address and I will get them to you. The hardest part for me was getting them close in size and shape. And none of these blanks are matched, so trying to get two close to the same pitch is very difficult. Here's what they look like.
> 
> View attachment 85195
> 
> P.S. These are all considered seconds not premium grade billets so they are perfect for practicing making them before stepping up to premium grade blanks.


I'll buy a few of those off of you if you want to sell some


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Pairs.


Ok Henry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you, @Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

Alan and Tony if y'all will each do a thread about your experiences turning them just pay the shipping and I will send you each a dozen sets ... er ... I mean pairs.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 9, 2015)

I'll give it a shot


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Alan and Tony if y'all will each do a thread about your experiences turning them just pay the shipping and I will send you each a dozen sets ... er ... I mean pairs.


I can do it. That's a deal. Let me know how much


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2015)

Can you use bamboo for em? I was thinking of using some of this flooring i have to try a few pairs...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

@Alan Sweet @Tclem instead of paying me shipping you guys just make a $15 donation to the site and I'll send 'em to you. Tony I need your addy.


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 9, 2015)

@ripjack13 there is a newer company making them out of engineered bamboo and I've heard good things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

Before I got to your post Les, I was going to tell Marc that bamboo would a terrible choice for drumsticks lol. Of course I wasn't thinking about engineered bamboo but natural hollow grass bamboo. 

So here we have a guy who makes drums but does not play them, explaining current technology to a guy who does not make them but has more hours behind a kit than he can possibly guess. We live in a strange but wonderful world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 9, 2015)

http://www.bosodrumsticks.com

I have spent enough time around drummers and live sound in general I know what I want to hear from a drum especially a snare. I have spent a load of time lately playing just because I really love the sound of the new one.

I've had an old friend ask me to make him a snare out of the engineered bamboo at first I had no interest because it is not as pretty as wood and then I thought, why the heck not. I have not handled the sticks personally so I don't know for sure how good they are but it seems they would stay straight the way the stuff is made.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2015)

May be a little late but this may be of interest: http://www.rockdrummingsystem.com/underground/drum-articles/choosing-the-right-drumsticks.php 

Graybeard


----------

